# So hubby has a flavor?



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

I noticed that when my husband picks up Brillo, he will taste him and then anoint or bite. But when I pick him up, he doesn't do anything.

Has anyone noticed their hedgie preferring a man's flavor over a woman's? Not that I WANT to be bitten, I just find it strange that he seems to like my husband's flavor over mine! :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I think Brillo is a little confused... if you know what I mean. :roll:


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Maybe you should lick him and find out.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Zoey absolutely likes Hedgie-Daddy's flavor to mine... :shock:


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

abrowndog said:


> Maybe you should lick him and find out.


:lol:

I think it's because my husband sweats a lot since he's training soldiers, and Brillo likes his saltiness or something. He also seems to adore his cologne!


----------

